# I want to learn.....



## unpredictable

Hello everyone, I finally decided to start playing the violin, I know I'm old (26) to make it pro, but all I want is to be able to make beautiful music with my hands and have friends and family enjoy, First of all I been all over the net and I cant seem to find a decent teacher or a decent place where to start playing. I was wondering if anyone here knows a site or is from south Florida and can recommend me to a good school. Let me just say this I don't know how to read music, and never played the violin. I did go to a couple of orchestra when I was little with my father, and I regretting alot that I never did this when I was younger or motivated enough. I live in Miami Lakes Florida. If anyone can help me out with this I'll appreciate it.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Interesting......*

My four year old daughter plays, just had a recital yesturday. I would imagine there are DVD videos that will also help.

Sorry, I only play classical guitar and I have looked at DVD's and books for that but I have been playing since I was a teen.

My wife started playing violin to help my daughter learn, she has never played before and is quite good now too.

My daughter takes lessons at church, our church is big time into music. Long story short, find a church (Baptist, Independent, Fundamental, Conservative) usually were most are from Bob Jones University and they most likely will teach violin. I know there are some in Florida. Ours has a music academy that teaches just about every instrument in an orchrastra.


----------

